# Pics of my Sentra-now fully blocked and ready for paint!



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, I finished blocking out the Sentra today and it's all ready for paint. I even wrote a tutorial on blocking on my cardomain site for anyone who is interested.










This pic shows the side after I wet it with the hose to see how straight it is. The white car to the left is a 1979 AMC Spirit for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

What color you painting it???????


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i see you also have the ever-popular rear bumper sag


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> i see you also have the ever-popular rear bumper sag



me too! haha

looks good man...im tryin to do my own bodywork too...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, the rear bumper wasn't helped by the fact that the girl I bought it from was rearended before I got it, nor was it helped when a girl in a WRX hit me in the McDonald's drive through! I plan to take it apart and weld supports in to raise it and keep it raised and drill and modify the bumper beam to match. I also had to fix the shoddy quarter panel repair the previous shop had done from the rearend accident. The left 8o grit sand scratches and wavy obvious bondo work! I re bondoed it and sanded it to match, going down to 220 in the body before it got it's 6-8 coats of primer surfacer which was blocked with 400 grit. As for color, it was platinum gold when it was new and it's gonna be the same color when I paint it. It's not my favorite, but it's a pizza car and I don't want to go through the trouble of preping and painting the jambs and underhood areas.I'll mask the jambs off at a charicter line inside the door to hide the masking line. I also removed the roof rail weatherstrip so I could hide the masking underneath it.I'm also repainting all of the semi gloss black trim with a spray can of trim paint before I reinstall it. My goal is to have it be almost perfect without the normal 4 blockings I usually go through for a show quality car. I also used laquer primer instead of the K36 epoxy primer I usually use since it cost $30 a gallon as opposed to $140 a gallon for the good stuff. The Cutlass on my site is absolutely perfect but it cost me $300 in primer alone to do it since it took 2 gallons!


All in all, I am just doing this car to have fun right now. I am bored and too broke to finish any of my really interesting stuff so I figured I'll just give my beater a makeover. Next up after paint and a new steering rack and alignment will be wheels. I'll have fun doing a treasure hunt for something useable and at least a 15in. in size, then a brake upgrade and maybe even a 5 speed swap. I only paid $350 for the car so the future is wide open to all osrts of cheap upgrades!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

so, what color do you plan to paint it with?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It will be the original Platinum Gold color since I dont' have to do the jambs and underhood areas then. Plus, My boss has a Platinum Gold Frontier and needs his tailgate redone, so I got him to agree to buying 1 of the 2 quarts of color needed to paint it in exchange for redoing his tailgate, so I am going to get the Deltron base coat for the car at a significant discount this way. I will, however , be useing a cheaper Nason urethane clear for my car and some leftover Concept clear for his truck. If this was not the case, I might have considered looking through the mis-matched paint that the paint shops usually have lying around and available at a discount to try and find something interesting. I am thinking of using gunmetal wheels to go with the paint, so I think it should look nice when I am done.


----------

